

If iOS7 jailbroken, can apps peek at fingerprint data? - arunoda

Apple said they are talking to fingerprint scanner and the a7 directly.
If ios7 jailbroken or grant root access, will it be possible for apps to access or peek at fingerprint data.
======
jpsim
My understanding is that Apple will store fingerprint information as a list of
characteristics, scrambled with a one-way hash function.

This way, even if the stored data is accessed, you'll have a hard time
reconstructing the original fingerprint _characteristics_ , and it'll be
pretty much impossible to regenerate the fingerprint itself.

------
ophilbert
Well, I'm far from being an expert but as soon as the phone grants a root
access I think there is a possibility to get it.

Since it's stored on the phone, the print or the print informations are
somewhere in your device. Encrypted or not I'm pretty sure someone is going to
find out how to retrieve what he wants.

